# *



## brownhairedmom

*


----------



## wantababybump

She is so beautiful Rae!! Good job! xx


----------



## Barneyboo

She is just perfect Rae...Congrats x x x x x :hug:


----------



## ~KACI~

She is a stunner!!Absolute perfect!! 

Congratulations Rae x


----------



## v2007

Awwwwwwwwwwww she is beautiful. 

She looks like she was definatly worth the wait, and a gorgeous name. 

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## miel

congratulations !:)


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Grats chickadee, she's gorgeous xXx


----------



## Vickie

What an ordeal! But you have a beautiful baby! Congratulations!!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Jenelle

Oh Rae she is absolutlely beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Samo

she really is gorgeous!! congratulations!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

She is beautiful Congrats hunnie!!


----------



## sammie18

Wow talk about a long wait! Im so glad everything went well congrats on your beautifull daughter! :)


----------



## dizzy65

she is beautiful well done and congrats on ur little bundle of joy :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## ryder

very cute!


----------



## Foxxy

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Novbaby08

oh she's sooo cute! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations Rae, she is gorgeous hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## kookie

she is just beautiful congrats hun xx


----------



## seteck

congrats!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

She is so beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## carmen

shes gorg rae , lovely healthy face. well done :happydance:


----------



## clairebear

congrats rae she is abousulty beautiful xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

She is gorgeous hun, congrats x


----------



## ald

Congratulations hun


----------



## helen1234

:cloud9:well done, she looks so content and perfect.
congratulations
xx


----------



## oOKayOo

Congrats she is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Serene123

She's beautiful Rae, congratulations x


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahh shes gorgeous congrats.xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations rae, shes utterly gorgeous x


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations rae, she is gorgeous

Lou
xxx


----------



## XKatX

Well done you!! She is so gorgeous! Can't believe she is finally here!!! x x


----------



## Belle

Rae, she's gorgeous. Congratulations mate, i'm so pleased it all went well and you Finally found the perfect name 4 ur little princess.
welldone u. enjoy motherhood.
:hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun, she is beautiful


----------



## nessajane

congrats rae she's lovely :D xx


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations, she's lovely! :D Xx


----------



## angels330

shes absolutely gorgeous, congratulations x


----------



## Blob

Awww hun she's gorgeous!!! Tab was 7lb 14 :) NOW 10lb1 OMG!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations, she is sooo Cute x


----------



## Donna79x

she is perfect, well done mummy. hope your both well xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## carries

congrats rae she is beautiful!


----------



## x-amy-x

She is gorgeous hun, congrats xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congrats :)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats :) She's gorgeous x


----------



## Sovereign

Congratulations, she is beautiful. x


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww shes so cute!! Congrats Rae!!


----------



## Beltane

She is gorgeous ! You must be so proud. Love her name.


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## nataliecn

congrats rae!!
she's beautiful!! :)


----------



## Jemima

Congratulations Rae, you did so well! x


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

what a beautiful girl! congratulations hun! :hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

She's beautiful! Congratulations! :wohoo: x


----------



## PeanutBean

She's so gorgeous Rae! Congratulations!


----------



## BlackBerry25

She's a little cutie! Its neat to finally see her lol.


----------



## Shri

She's a darling! well done Rae!


----------



## Samantha675

Oh hunny, she is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## nickyb

wow congrats hun x


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations Rae! Shes a cutie!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love the name. Shes gorgeous. Youll have to show us lots more pics soon. x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Shes scrummy Rae!! :cloud9: x


----------



## charveyron

Congrats she's beautiful, her features are so perfect she looks like a painted doll!!! You must be chuffed to bits :pink:


----------



## bambikate

congrats rae she is so beautiful x x


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun. your baby girl is just gorgeous. enjoy those first special moments (despite the lack of sleep).

Christine
XXX


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats-she's lovely! x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

congrats xxxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Rae,

I am so so proud of you!!

You have the most beautiful little girl :cloud9:

:hug:

xxxxx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations, she's gorgeous! x


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes gorgeous xx


----------



## emma_27

congrats :)


----------



## Michelle100

good job Rae, she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## embo216

shes stunning hun. congrats. x


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful hun congratulations


----------



## Kazzap

congrats you!!!


----------



## Laura--x

Aww Rae she is so beautiful !! congrats x


----------



## DonnaBallona

she is super cute-well done and congratulations!! x x x


----------



## JJF

Congrats to you!


----------



## hellotasha

ahhhh shes fab xxx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! She's beautiful
xx


----------



## Jessa

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mummy2Many

Congratulations honey!! :hugs: she's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Eoz

Yes she is.Totally perfect and such a good weight.Congratulations Babe xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AC81

she's lovely, congratulations! hope you're on the mend from your section x


----------



## Drazic<3

she is beautiful! congratulations


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful!:hugs:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------



## LucyS

congratulations


----------



## relle08

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

gorgeous! well worth the pain and struggles eh. congrats x


----------



## Pinkgirl

How cuteeeeeeee!!
Congratulations hun xx


----------



## VanWest

Congrats, she is stunning :)


----------



## suzan

Congratulations Rae 
she is absolutlely beautiful!!


----------



## redberry3

I am so incredibly happy for you!!! The wait is finally over and you have this beautiful, perfect little girl now!!

:hug:


----------



## maybebaby

I finally got to read this!! Sooo happy for you Rae and she is absolutely gorgeous!! :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shes beautiful and born on my birthday to :D


----------



## maddiwatts19

she's beautiful..congratulations :hugs:


----------



## elm

What a beautiful little girl you have :hugs:

Congratulations x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes gorgeous xx


----------



## claralouise

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS


----------



## Lauz_1601

awww she is gorgeous hun, congratulations xxx


----------



## massacubano

congrats :pink:


----------

